# Routenaustausch Siebengebirge und weiter südlich



## Ole (4. Januar 2002)

An alle Siebengebirgler und solche die es werden wollen:

Vielleicht ist es eine gute Idee hier mal ein paar Routen auszutauschen (Euren geheimsten Lieblingstrail  braucht Ihr natürlich nicht preiszugeben   ). 

Wir fahren bei schönem Wetter (wegen der Fußgängerplage   ) auch öfter südlich vom Schmelztal in der Gegend vom Asberg. Vieleicht kennt aber auch jemand ein paar schöne trails oder Wege Richtung Westerwald  

Als Eröffnung eine herrliche Abfahrt von mir: Von der Löwenburg Richtung Hohenhonnef geht nach ca. 1500m in einer Rechtskurve ein schöner trail durchs Annatal runter nach Rhöndorf. 

Ole
Gespannt auf Eure Tipps


----------



## Psychonaut (5. Januar 2002)

Ole!
Schön, mal wieder einen Biker zu treffen, der dem Forstwegheizen
auchnicht allzuviel abgewinnen kann!
Komm auch aus der Ecke, daher kurz die Einschätzungen der erreichbaren Bikereviere:
Siebengebirge hat nette Trails, schön lang und meist trocken, aber DH-technisch nicht gerade das schwerste.

Ich fahr am liebesten im Wiedtal, zwischen Roßbach und Neuwied:
Viele Trails unterschiedlichen Charakters, auch etwas schwierigere, aber auch schnelle, leichte für nicht-Freerider. Die Zahl der Trails dürfte weitaus höher sein als im S.geb., und Rotsocken gibt´s da eh nicht. Die treiben sich anscheinend alle zwischen Milchhäuschen und Margaretenhöhe rum.

Noch ein Tip: Das Ahrtal ist stellenweise ziemlich interressant, aber nur auf der rechten Seite, wo Wald statt Weinbergen vorherscht.
Trails kenne ich zwischen Bad-Neuenahr und Altenahr. je mehr ihr euch letzterem Ort nähert, desto höher wird das Rentner- Aufkommen. Wochenende ist das Biken dort, zumindest im Sommer, keine gute Idee. Mein Tip für nen langen Downhill:in der Nähe von Mayschoß gibt´s nen langen DH: über eine Kppe, die "Schroch" heißt und sich auch so fährt. Dann zur Teufelsley und bis ins Tal.

Wenn Du willst, können wir auch mal fahren gehen. Schreib mir mal ne mail , in der nächsten Woche hab ich aber keine Zeit.
See Ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (5. Januar 2002)

Hi Ole!

Siebengebirge ist schon prima, das Highlight (von den herrlichen Anstiegen mal abgesehen ;o) ist für mich das Tretschbachtal. Da trifft man auch selten Wanderer.

Sonntag vormittags auf den Drachenfels rauf ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Bislang haben wir nur positive Reaktionen der Passanten gerntet. Entsprechende Rücksicht muss schon sein. 

Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal, bis dahin viel Spass beim Biken!


----------



## Ole (11. Januar 2002)

Wo ist das Tretschbachtal?


----------



## Martin M (12. Januar 2002)

Das Tretschbachtal beginnt ein Stückchen westlich von der Löwenburg, etwa auf gleicher Höhe. Es ist auf den Tafeln, auf denen die Wege eingezeichnet sind, zu finden. 
Ich versuch mal, die Wanderkarte einzuscannen. Schaff ich aber erst morgen.
Bis dann


----------



## Ole (14. Januar 2002)

Hallo Martin,

danke für die Info, ich glaube ich weiß was Du meinst. Da gibt es auch zwei oder drei Holzbrücken und ein paar Stege über die man fahren (oder schieben  ) muss, oder? Das ist wirklich eine klasse Abfahrt.
War einer von Euch am Wochenende im Siebengebirge unterwegs? War schön eisig - Gleitschuhe wären wohl besser gewesen als ein Fahrrad. Im Wald ging es einigermaßen, aber die Wege sind schon sehr spannend (wenn abwechselnd Vorder- und Hinterrad wegrutschen...).

Gruß Ole


----------



## Psychonaut (15. Januar 2002)

Noch ein Paar Trailtips:
(hoffe, daß nicht das ganze Siebengebirge zu voll wird, aber gute trails soll man nicht nur für sich behalten)

1) Schmelzbachtal: am südlichen Ende des Siebengebirges. Auf der linken Seite der Straße (Bergab gesehen) gibts von fast ganz oben bis nach Bad Honnef  nen langen Trail, war letztens stellenweise von Traktoren stark zerfahren
2) Petersberg: Bittweg, beginnt an der Autostraße kurz unterhalb des Gipfels, jede Menge speed!!
3)Drachenfels: Vom Hotel am Gipfel die Straße runter  nach 400min einer engen rechtskurve (Kurz vor der Abzweigung zur Wolkenburg/Milchhäuschen) ein langer trail nach Röhndorf.
4)Über den Nonnenstrohmberg(Nähe Petresberg), laßt euch aber nicht vom Förster erwischen!
5)Über den Lohrberg (Hügel neben der Löwenburg) 
6) Zwischen dem Lorberg und Milchhäuschen gibts links des Hauptwanderweges viele kleine Trails über ne Hügelkette

so, dürfte fürs erste reichen, happytrails


----------



## Merlin (15. Januar 2002)

Hi Psychonaut

Meinst du mit "Bittweg" den anfangs stark Freeride-orientierten Trail, welcher oben am Hotel Petersberg beginnt (hinter der Terasse) und zur anderen Seite des Berges runtegeht, wie die Straße?

Man stößt bei diesem Weg ja nach ein paar hundert Metern auf einen breiten Wanderweg, gel? Wenn man über diesen geradeaus rüberfährt (quasi den Trail geradeaus weiter...) kommt man auf eine Passage, welche links und rechts von hohen Büschen begleitet wird, höllisch schnell ist und wo man zwangsläufig den richtigen "Tunnelblick" bekommt.

Den Trail bin ich erst einmal gefahren, aber er hat viiieeeell Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Ole (16. Januar 2002)

Hallo Merlin,

Dein Weg endet ja in Oberdollendorf. Der Bittweg geht, wenn ich Psychonaut richtig verstehe, auf der anderen Seite runter und müßte dann zum Einkehrhäuschen führen. 
Aprospos: Wenn man vom Ölberg zum Einkehrhäuschen fährt, geht kurz nachdem der Ölbergrundweg von rechts einmündet, ein Trail schräg links in den Wald. Das ist so ein kleiner Rundweg, der an einem Aussichtspunkt vorbei führt und dann wieder auf den Hautweg (schöne Heizstrecke  ).
Kurz nachdem dieser Umweg wieder auf den Hauptweg stößt, geht links ein Weg runter Richtung "Brücke". Der ist auch ganz nett, führt dann auf die Brücke über die Straße (Margarethenhöhe) und auf der andern Seite hoch Richtung Milchhäuschen.
Hinter dem Milchhäuschen links und dann sofort rechts Richtung Drachenfels gehts weiter. Nach ca. 200 m gehts links runter Richtung Friedhof Rhöndorf (da sind zwei so komische, versetzte Gitter vor dem Weg - manche Fußgänger kommen da aber trotzdem durch    ...). Unten kann man dann links zum Friedhof abfahren (oder wieder zur Löwenburg hoch) oder rechts durch die Weinberge runter nach Rhöndorf.

@ Psychonaut: Ziemlich weit unten an dem Trail parallel zum Schmelztal geht links ein Weg hoch. Der heißt "Jägerstieg" oder sogar Steig, was ziemlich schlimm klingt und der zieht sich auch ganz schön....
Oben rechts geht es dann über den Asberg runter durchs Mucherwiesental nach Bad Honnef. Das ist eine geteerte >50km/h Strecke. Auf halber Höhe kann man aber (2 mal hintereinander) jeweils links abbiegen und zwei nette Schlaufen (Trails)  fahren.

Viel Spaß
Ole


----------



## Merlin (16. Januar 2002)

Hi Ole

Ach so, dann ist der Bittweg der, welchen ich immer rauffahre! Runter bin ich den noch nie gefahren, aber kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das nicht schlecht ist.....


----------



## Psychonaut (17. Januar 2002)

Der Bittweg, den ich meine, geht an der selben Seite des Berges runter wie die Straße, orientiert sich gegen Ende aber immer mehr Richtung Rhein. An er Seite stehen manchmal, glaub ich, so kleine Gebetshäuser. Hab ich mir bisher noch nie so genau angeguckt. Oben ehr schneller Schotterweg, unten mehr Kurven, teilwese als Hohlweg.

Danke für den Tipp zum Schmelztaltrail! werd ich mir mal in nächster Zeit anschauen!

SeeU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (18. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Psychonaut _
> *...
> 2) Petersberg: Bittweg, beginnt an der Autostraße kurz unterhalb des Gipfels, jede Menge speed!!
> ...*


Der Bittweg, den ich ab und zu fahre, ist der mit den Heiligensäulen (deshalb auch der Name!). Er endet, wenn man ihn ganz durchfährt, an einer Treppe, man kommt dann an Tennisplätzen vorbei, fährt danach rechts runter, und landet unter der Kreuzung B42/L331. 
Habt ihr schon mal auf eure Max-Geschwindigkeit geachtet den Bittweg runter? Ich mach bei ca. 40 Schluss, Bekannte fahren da mit 50 Sachen runter ...

*



			3)Drachenfels: Vom Hotel am Gipfel die Straße runter  nach 400min einer engen rechtskurve (Kurz vor der Abzweigung zur Wolkenburg/Milchhäuschen) ein langer trail nach Röhndorf.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Von Rhöndorf HOCH zum Drachenfels, das ist nett!

Man sieht sich


----------

